# How long does it take to get your log book?



## beffers (19 Apr 2012)

I bought a car on Monday April 2nd. I have yet to receive my log book. Is this normal? 

I paid with a bank draft. The dealer did not have to wait for a check to clear, so I drove it home that day. He explained that he had to send my details away to some govt dept in Donegal, and that I should receive my log book/proof of ownership in about a week. He said that as the Easter bank holiday was approaching, it may take a little while longer. I can't tax the car with out it.

Over 2 weeks later, I have yet to receive my log book. I called the dealer on Monday and again today. He said that he sent my information away and had no idea why I have yet to receive the log book. He said that there is no number that I can call as only he can "track it". Is this true?

Is this long of a wait normal, or is there something fishy going on?


----------



## WindUp (20 Apr 2012)

Call : 061 365 000  (Shannon) dealer should have sent part b of the vehicle licensing certificate or the registration certificate for post-April 2004 vehicles here.


   this was the case last time i bought anyway


----------



## Sandals (20 Apr 2012)

I bought a car last July from main dealer, log book in four days, seems dealers do it online so quick turnaround.


----------



## 44brendan (20 Apr 2012)

Similar experience recently. Revised Cert back within 5 days.


----------



## aoc (20 Apr 2012)

bought car got cert 4 r 5 days later... sister bought car, never ending story she ended up months later (after being stopped by gardai and told her car would be impounded) calling shannon, if you are having problems you can call shannon and avoid dealer contact as far as i know.


----------



## beffers (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks folks. I called the Shannon number provided above. Was given a link to check my cars change of ownership details. Saw that the new registration cert was issued yesterday. Should have it by Monday or Tuesday, and I can tax it then.

Can sleep easy now. I was starting to get worried. I am giving the car to my cousin next week to take away on holiday with her. I didn't want her to have to deal with the hassle of driving a car wasn't hers, that wasn't taxed yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## CMCR (22 Apr 2012)

Good to hear some stories of a positive experience of using our public services! 

CMCR.


----------

